# Bianca has left us



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

to go to the bridge. The old girl lived a good life, she would have been 16 Xmas time.....We love you Bianca and will miss you.......


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss . . . it is so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Mary. So many members are experiencing loss lately. It's so very sad.


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you... It is very hard to lose our furry babies...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry for yr loss.RIP,pretty girl!.Run Free!.L


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Bianca was a beautiful girl. Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

{{{{hugs}}}} to you, so hard to lose them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful grande dam....... I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet Bianca.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Mary...after 16 years! I'm sorry...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Mary,

My condolences for your loss of Bianca. Run and play now with Dusty and Lyndi.


----------



## diviney352000 (Oct 7, 2008)

*i am really sorry for you loss , you are in my prayers and thoughts. please try to take gentle care of you as you grieve the loss . please remember to eat i know you probably wont want to but you need to to stay strong and rest . im so sorry . *
*gail and goodness gracie *


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mary,
I am so sorry for your loss of Bianca. She was a beautiful girl and Shelby sends you hugs. Your Bianca looks alot like my little girl. Run free sweet Bianca with my little Jaxson (my male eskie). (((((HUGS))))) to you and your family


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Mary, I share your grief. It's been a horrible week on GRF. I hope you can take some comfort knowing there are so many wonderful people on this board who send us comforting words. I know that Bianca has met Dusty & Lyndi at the bridge and the 3 of them are romping, now whole and free of pain until we meet them again.
Take care, each day will get a tiny bit better. Remember her life and celebrate it, knowing she enriched your life just because she was there.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mary, I am so sorry for your loss of Bianca.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of this. 16 years still can seem to short of a life time for them to be with us. As mentioned, Bianca will not be alone now that Dusty & Lyndi are there for company as well.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. She's in good company at the Bridge, though. I hope your memories comfort you in your grief.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I' m so sorry. no matter how long we have them its too short. Bianca will be missed.
hugs.........

Debbie & mason


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

15 and 1/2 years does not take the pain away. Hugs are coming your way from me


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Mary, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news about Bianca. Rest In Peace Bianca


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Godspeed pretty girl and run free at the Bridge.

R.I.P Precious Bianca

~Jackie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm sorry for your loss


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sorry to hear this. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sincere condolences sent at this sad time...Sleep Softly Bianca


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Mary, I am so sorry for the loss of Bianca. May she play hard at the bridge. You and your pack are in my thoughts.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. Never enough time I say.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I always have such a hard time reading the Rainbow Bridge posts...I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Bianca. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bianca*

Bianca:

Pretty girl, run free at the bridge. You were loved!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Mary, I'm *so* sorry to hear of your loss. Bianca was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.. I know Bianca has met new friends and joined her sister and is running free of pain. This has been the hardest on my daughter, which Bianca was her xmas present when she was 5 years old. Stef moved out this past may and took Bianca with her.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. But how what a wonderful 16 years you were blessed with.

RIP Bianca


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sad to hear this news. Rest in peace sweet Bianca.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers going to your family, especially your daughter. Bianca will always be there with her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry for you're loss for sweet Bianca.

RIP sweet girl!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Bianca. What a beautiful pup. Sending you and your family hugs and good thoughts across the miles tonight...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss. She was beautiful and I know will live in your hearts forever.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Mary (((hugs)))

Godspeed Bianca


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Im sorry Mary. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

so sorry for your loss of Bianca. your beautiful girl's body left you but her spirit and soul will always be alive and her memories will live forever in your heart.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*Farewell Sweet Bianca*
*RIP*


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i am so sorry for your loss. what a long life she had with loving family.*


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

No matter what age they are, losing them still hurts like hell.

Run free and sleep softly Bianca


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodbye to pretty Bianca, who lived a long life. Say hello to all the dear ones at The Bridge.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry! Hugs of comfort to you!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Bianca,
RIP Sweet girl


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I'm truly sorry for your loss. Words cannot heal the pain of the loss you feel right now, but just know that Bianca is waiting for you at the bridge, meanwhile running care-free and with a lot of great company. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------

